# Schrift biegen



## Paraneuros (26. September 2006)

Hi,
irgendwie bin ich gerade voll daneben und stehe neben mir
möchte gerne das wort "Paraneuros" welches ihr HIER sehen könnt biegen wie der Strich da drüber.Aber es geht nicht wenn ich auf
Objekt
Transfomieren
und dann Verbiegen gehe..
wer weiss Rat.danke


----------



## holzoepfael (26. September 2006)

Also möchtest du die Schrift entlang der Linie, oder willst du deine Schrift verzerren?


----------



## akrite (26. September 2006)

Paraneuros hat gesagt.:


> irgendwie bin ich gerade voll daneben und stehe neben mir


...glaube ich Dir, ;-)  wie wäre es mit Text auf Pfad - geht natürlich nur, wenn es wirklich noch Text ist und nicht schon in Pfade konvertiert. Dann mit biegen weiter !

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## ikon (27. September 2006)

Hi,

in Illustrator: wähle Deinen Text aus und erstell unter "Objekt" eine Verzerrungshülle(mit Krümmung versehen). Alternativ kannst Du auch jeden geschlossenen Pfad als Verzerrungshülle nehmen ("Verzerrungshülle->mit obersten Objekt erstellen"). Der Pfad muss in dem Fall über der Schrift angeordnet sein.

Ansonsten kann man auch mit dem Textwerkzeug den Text auf Pfaden schreiben. Textwerkzeug in Werkzeugpalette auswählen und gedrückt halten, drittes Symbol von links glaub ich.

Gruß,
ikon


----------



## Paraneuros (27. September 2006)

Danke Ikon...
bin manchmal echt....:suspekt: 
weil wusste das ich das doch schonmal gemacht hatte.Naja nun sollte ich es mir gemerkt haben
Danke


----------

